# BUPD Civilian Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Civilian Dispatcher I , Nights, BUPD University Police
Institution:
*Boston University*

Location:
BOSTON, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
10/01/2018

Type:
Full Time

*Tracking Code* 
6757/I2818

*Job Description
*

With an overarching commitment to community policing, officers of the Boston University Police Department are committed to the safety, security and support of the 45,000 plus members of our community. This role dispatches calls for police service for the Boston University Police Department. Answers telephone calls and text messages for requests for police services, enters the required information in the police computer and dispatches the appropriate police and emergency personnel response.

Monitors and dispatches police officers to alarm activations on campus, disseminates sensitive law enforcement information to officers received through state and federal sources and make notifications to the University community of crime information and emergency messages sent through the Universitys alert notification system. This position is subject to overnight assignments. Assignments are made annually through seniority bidding. Civilian dispatchers are also subject to mandatory overtime assignments based upon seniority according to needs and requirements as determined by police management.

Salary is $21.32

*Required Skills*

High School Diploma or equivalent required with one to three years of experience as a dispatcher
. Ability to multitask using a variety of database systems in the Police Communications Center.
Excellent verbal and written communications skills.
We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, or any other characteristic protected by law. We are a VEVRAA Federal Contractor

*Position Type* 
Full-Time/Regular
*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Boston University

Online App. Form:
https://bu.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobInfo&version=1&jobid


----------

